# What's the difference in the MERM 2nd & 3rd printing?



## JoeysVee (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the 2nd printing but there is a 3rd printing of the 12th edition. Can someone please tell me what the diference is?

Thanks!


----------



## bph (Jul 12, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I have the 2nd printing but there is a 3rd printing of the 12th edition. Can someone please tell me what the diference is?
> Thanks!


I can't tell you what the differences are, but it's most likely to fix errors and possibly to clean it up a bit. Personally, I would not worry about it. I noticed that the NCEES solutions manual for the NCEES pratice exams reference old versions of Mark's and Shingley's, I found this out after buying new copies, just to realize my older copies may have be just as good or better. Why possibly better, because NCEES should expect practicing engineers to use references that have been out for a few years and the latest cutting edge engineering methods my not be the assumed solution method. Just an observation.


----------



## JGG (Jul 16, 2009)

One of the guys that took the PE with me used an older edition of MERM and was fine. You just have to know where everything is in which ever book you're going to use.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

I know I will be fine and I'm not going to buy the 3rd edition...trust me. I'm just curious the difference in the two. If someone has the 3rd printing they can look on the title page and it will give a brief description of what changed in the 3rd printing.

Thanks again!


----------

